# Lto



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

so my vehicles need to be registered. HaHa so after 9 hours we paid a Fixer. Who really does work there. He says LTO buys the plates from Belgium and the sticker made in Thailand. Anti counterfiet. Amazing no wonder no-one gets renewed. It's just amazing I cannot understand why they are so screwed up.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

I renewed my SUV in Feb 2015 which is 1 month early since the plate ends in 3. To date, my 2015 stickers and new black and white plate has not arrived at the LTO. I'm about to renew it for 2016. The Motorcycle took about 9 months to get the sticker.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure but maybe somebody knows, the LTO isn't computerized so basically they aren't connected to one another, look at all the mundane paper work that has to be filled out every single year and so many windows, each window should be able to handle the request and also handle the payment but that's not the case, they have one cashier not only to handle tickets but registration and license fee's, gosh what a bottle neck and at times a hundred people waiting for their name to be called, don't forget the cashier has to eat lunch because it's a long day and so at least a 30 minute break for lunch.

I too have had enough and we use a fixer also to handle the yearly requests it's either that or spend all day waiting in the heat, crowded room with loud speakers and local Television the "Big Show" will be on, it's also a boom to sari-sari stores and vendors, it's enough to drive you up the wall.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't understand why the LTO is so incompetent, and so unaccountable for their own problems. It took 9 months to get my license plate and sticker for truck, and 15 months for the motorcycle. My 1st time for registration...........i became totally frustrated with them, but finally completed everything. The following years, i gave all my documents to my pinoy neighbor, plus P200............he drove the vehicle, got the serial number stencils, the emissions test, and processed the documents in approx 2 hours the 1st day............then additional 1hour the next day. 
I've heard the many many complaints about the LTO even on the local tv, but they still can't seem to get their act together.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm in the province, and its amazing how little the laws are enforced here........no need to have a plate at all..........hehehehe...........which also means no need for license or insurance or helmets or speed limits. Of course, a foreigner wouldn't DARE try driving a vehicle in the city without a plate or license............traffic enforcers could have an early christmas present.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't care if they never issue me a plate, I'm not gonna pay any extra for another one made somewhere else because I paid the extra 500 pesos for a new plate, still waiting, I was told that they should arrive (my number) sometime this month. 

It's really time for the LTO to upgrade and get rid of all the paper work, link all branches and stop compartmentalizing their staff, they all need to work as full service. This whole silly serial number thing is a waste of time also, so is the unbelievable task of obtaining a title or switching over the ownership, it's red tape, it bureaucracy and it needs some serious stream lining, it's only a dream, I guess that's why we choose to live here, we accept things as they are or let the stress take us, it's a very poor country.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I don't care if they never issue me a plate, I'm not gonna pay any extra for another one made somewhere else because I paid the extra 500 pesos for a new plate, still waiting, I was told that they should arrive (my number) sometime this month.
> 
> It's really time for the LTO to upgrade and get rid of all the paper work, link all branches and stop compartmentalizing their staff, they all need to work as full service. This whole silly serial number thing is a waste of time also, so is the unbelievable task of obtaining a title or switching over the ownership, it's red tape, it bureaucracy and it needs some serious stream lining, it's only a dream, I guess that's why we choose to live here, we accept things as they are or let the stress take us, it's a very poor country.


If they got their act together just think of the resulting unemployment


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Unemployment and Red Tape*



Gary D said:


> If they got their act together just think of the resulting unemployment


Great point, I lived in a medium sized US city and they only had 4 employee's and the wait time was 10 - 15 minutes so if the LTO was stream lined and running correctly they would have 4 employee's and the other 10 or more including the guards would be unemployed, not to mention all the re-seller vendors that make peanuts and the fake LTO shacks across the street and sari-sari stores possibly another 30 more along with the fixers standing up and down the road on both sides ... about 20 of those guys, total unemployment from streamlining would be 60 useless people.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> so my vehicles need to be registered. HaHa so after 9 hours we paid a Fixer. Who really does work there. He says LTO buys the plates from Belgium and the sticker made in Thailand. Anti counterfiet. Amazing no wonder no-one gets renewed. It's just amazing I cannot understand why they are so screwed up.


I purchased my vehicle more than a year ago and I am still waiting for my plates! Every time I check with the car dealership, they tell me they are still waiting for the plates from the LTO. I am also still driving on a temporary paper drivers license and every time I go to the LTO, they tell me they are waiting for supplies and are unable to print and laminate driver's licenses at this time...check back next month...check back next month...

After more than a year, I just quite going back...

I have no idea "WHEN" or "IF" anything expires and needs to be renewed because I have never gotten the original items issues to me. I have been very skeptical to try a "fixer" because there are signs all over the LTO property stating how illegal this practice is and I did not want to get ripped off getting a fake license or a fake plate for my vehicle.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

George6020 said:


> I can't understand why the LTO is so incompetent, and so unaccountable for their own problems. It took 9 months to get my license plate and sticker for truck, and 15 months for the motorcycle. My 1st time for registration...........i became totally frustrated with them, but finally completed everything. The following years, i gave all my documents to my pinoy neighbor, plus P200............he drove the vehicle, got the serial number stencils, the emissions test, and processed the documents in approx 2 hours the 1st day............then additional 1hour the next day.
> I've heard the many many complaints about the LTO even on the local tv, but they still can't seem to get their act together.


I read an article posted somewhere...maybe here on this Forum...that said the LTO is under investigation for corruption and fraud. No wonder it is so difficult to get anything done here...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Great point, I lived in a medium sized US city and they only had 4 employee's and the wait time was 10 - 15 minutes so if the LTO was stream lined and running correctly they would have 4 employee's and the other 10 or more including the guards would be unemployed, not to mention all the re-seller vendors that make peanuts and the fake LTO shacks across the street and sari-sari stores possibly another 30 more along with the fixers standing up and down the road on both sides ... about 20 of those guys, total unemployment from streamlining would be 60 useless people.


And now we can see the awesome results of 60 *useless* employed people!!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bidding process*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I read an article posted somewhere...maybe here on this Forum...that said the LTO is under investigation for corruption and fraud. No wonder it is so difficult to get anything done here...


If I'm not mistaken many of these agencies are supposed to have competitive bidding on contracts such as making license plates or providing machines for the ID cards and plastic but... these agencies failed to do that, it's illegal and they got caught but it looks like the citizen becomes the loser or suffer's the end result.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I purchased my vehicle more than a year ago and I am still waiting for my plates! Every time I check with the car dealership, they tell me they are still waiting for the plates from the LTO. I am also still driving on a temporary paper drivers license and every time I go to the LTO, they tell me they are waiting for supplies and are unable to print and laminate driver's licenses at this time...check back next month...check back next month...
> 
> After more than a year, I just quite going back...
> 
> I have no idea "WHEN" or "IF" anything expires and needs to be renewed because I have never gotten the original items issues to me. I have been very skeptical to try a "fixer" because there are signs all over the LTO property stating how illegal this practice is and I did not want to get ripped off getting a fake license or a fake plate for my vehicle.


In October of 2014 we bought a vehicle from a local Dealer(Domescon) so I went to the LTO here in Iloilo and got a plastic permanent Drivers License in about one & a half hours. The License Plate for my vehicle took about 9 months to receive. In the fall of 2015 we did renew the vehicle registration but thru the dealer we bought the vehicle from with no hassle other than a couple months wait for the paperwork to go through. It is registered in Region 7(Cebu) whereas we are in Region 6(Iloilo). Not really looking forward to it but Asawa says this year we need to transfer registration to Region 6. Don't know how much hassle will be involved with that. Hard to believe all of the non-sensical things required ie: there is a paper in the vehicle which certifies that the color was changed (painted) from white to silver.

Thinking a bit more on this and I guess that I can see why the required non-sensical things as the whole system seems to be based on knowing they are corrupt and a total lack of trust, even amongst themselves.

Fred


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Whats really amazing is the ammount of money they lose because people just say to hell with it and don't register or license their vehicle. Its not rocket science. I am justn at a loss as to why LTO can't function. I have been in some pretty backwards countries but this LTO along with NCIA is the WORST IN THE WORLD


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Little update and the year is 2017 and no new license plates for my car I've been waiting since 2012 unbelievable. Conversation with my helper who works outside the LTO also known as a fixer.

Me: are the new license plates in yet? 
Fixer: Yes and also the tags
I have my wife ask him one more time are the new license plates in now he shakes his head no! so translation means ... no plates no decals but you are allowed to register your vehicle today.

Next I tell my friend I will be back soon to get my 5 year Philippine Drivers License renewal, nope it's still 3 years.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Couple months ago My DL was up for renewal. Went to the local LTO and got renewed in about one & a half hour but I now have a temporary license which is stamped to expire in 2022 so it is good for 5 years. I have not even bothered to check back to see if they ever get permanent DL's & probably never will. Everything about the LTO seems to be haphazard and will probably remain that way.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Drivers license paper copy*



fmartin_gila said:


> Couple months ago My DL was up for renewal. Went to the local LTO and got renewed in about one & a half hour but I now have a temporary license which is stamped to expire in 2022 so it is good for 5 years. I have not even bothered to check back to see if they ever get permanent DL's & probably never will. Everything about the LTO seems to be haphazard and will probably remain that way.
> 
> Fred


I checked out the Facebook website of our LTO and a guy had a paper copy of this drivers license pictured and what looks like a paper copy of his license with an expiration of 2022 so maybe the helper has it wrong or isn't up to speed. 

Fred 1.5 hours for your renewal? ... that don't happen in my region it's an all day event for renewal of license plates and this goes for the drivers license renewal, it takes about 2 hours to pay for a fine a simple fine, I got caught 3 years back not wearing my seat belt and I could not believe that I was stuck in a long line and actually it took me over an hour to get to the window for interview only and then I had to pay my fine next, I gave up then and had to pay for a helper to do this task and he brought me my receipt at the end of his day.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

When I got my initial/conversion of US licence in Kawit, Cavite last year it took me maybe an hour and a half, including the eye exam. Went to the head of the line because I am a Senior citizen then sat in an A/C office for the whole time except for the photo, the couple hundred people sat in the outer area and waited.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

In 2014 when I got my initial Philippine License and couple months ago when I had to get the renewal they required me to get a "Medical Exam". The 1st one consisted of me telling the old fart what to write down for my blood pressure and the last time they told me to get an Eye Exam. Across the street was an "Examiner". She said "read the chart" I told her I couldn't read any of it without my glasses. She asked "do you know what your prescription is?" I told her I didn't remember and I did not have the paper with me so she wrote down something on the paper and I paid the 100 Pesos and went back to LTO. What a SHAM!!!!

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fee's... fee's and more fee's*



fmartin_gila said:


> In 2014 when I got my initial Philippine License and couple months ago when I had to get the renewal they required me to get a "Medical Exam". The 1st one consisted of me telling the old fart what to write down for my blood pressure and the last time they told me to get an Eye Exam. Across the street was an "Examiner". She said "read the chart" I told her I couldn't read any of it without my glasses. She asked "do you know what your prescription is?" I told her I didn't remember and I did not have the paper with me so she wrote down something on the paper and I paid the 100 Pesos and went back to LTO. What a SHAM!!!!
> 
> Fred


For sure it's nothing but compartmentalized stops and each one will cost you money, in the US you take your eye exam then it's on to your payment and then you pay and then last stop is the photo and you are given a license, trouble is that the LTO is all one unit, pay fines, register your vehicle and renew your drivers license, the place should be split into different sections each one with a cashier.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Asawa renewed he license this morning in LTO Dasmarinas, Cavite. She was #9 and finished at 9 am.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Asawa renewed he license this morning in LTO Dasmarinas, Cavite. She was #9 and finished at 9 am.
> 
> Chuck


Same here. I've never had a problem with the LTO. Even at SM Clark, it takes me less than an hour to renew each time.


Jet


----------

